# New smitty sled



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Finally going to get to try out the smitty sled I built, in the morning, thanks to all the information I gathered, from all of the great members of OGF! I'll post some fish porn, if I have any luck. 😎👉🎣👈 good luck to anyone going out tomorrow!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sweet rig! Jet sleds are a great piece of multi purpose outdoor equipment to fit many needs.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

cueman said:


> View attachment 482073
> Finally going to get to try out the smitty sled I built, in the morning, thanks to all the information I gathered, from all of the great members of OGF! I'll post some fish porn, if I have any luck. 😎👉🎣👈 good luck to anyone going out tomorrow!


look good.
if the ice is ruf you loose lot of equipment while it bounce.
to prevent that
put eye bolt to cross braze on all 4.
dril the sled from top 1/.4" every 12"and pul 1/4" nylon rope tru that.it is like rope railing,fot tying down everything to that.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

HappySnag said:


> look good.
> if the ice is ruf you loose lot of equipment while it bounce.
> to prevent that
> put eye bolt to cross braze on all 4.
> dril the sled from top 1/.4" every 12"and pul 1/4" nylon rope tru that.it is like rope railing,fot tying down everything to that.


Thanks Happy, but I learned that lesson the hard way, last year, donated a folding chair, on pymatuming. Lol


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

How do these sleds work when there is no snow from parking lot to launch? Assume just like my sled does, takes a little more pull, but can’t be good for the skis.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

DBV said:


> How do these sleds work when there is no snow from parking lot to launch? Assume just like my sled does, takes a little more pull, but can’t be good for the skis.



Definitely not good for the skis. At a minimum, takes the wax off the skis. More likely will scratch up/rough-up the skis. Better to avoid doing it. Use wheels. I have both a sled with skis and a cart with wheels. I use the cart to get the shanty to the ice then put it back in the car and retrieve it to get the shanty back from the ice to the car when there is no snow. Another has added removable wheels to his sled. See posts #33 and on here: Smitty Sled.. Usually there’s no snow on the ice if none from the lot to the ice so no need for the sled on the ice. But if so, use the wheels to get both the shanty and sled to the lake.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice meeting you today Doug. Hope you had better luck than I had!


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice looking sled Cueman. Now you got me thinking about one.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Outasync said:


> Nice meeting you today Doug. Hope you had better luck than I had!


Yeah Dave, you too. No fish for me, but it was nice to get out.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

CFIden said:


> Nice looking sled Cueman. Now you got me thinking about one.


Thanks, it works good, but now nixmkt, has me thinking about a removable wheel mod. Lol


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

cueman said:


> Thanks, it works good, but now nixmkt, has me thinking about a removable wheel mod. Lol



No matter how much equipment/stuff you have, you are NEVER done! You're welcome.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

cueman said:


> Thanks, it works good, but now nixmkt, has me thinking about a removable wheel mod. Lol


Assuming that you built it to come apart, put it in jet sled down tothe ice then assemble. Will save all that extra walking


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Smitty update: added wheels from my kayak cart, grab the front and push it like a wheelbarrow, then bungee the wheels to the sides, put 80lbs in it, works good in the garage, we'll see how it works in the real world.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

I've seen pictures of smitty sleds that function more like a shopping cart than a drag behind.


----------

